# Plynch



## dbane (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

I never claimed certified audi/vw, I DO WORK AT AN AUDI / VW DEALER AS A TECH--- I have not been certified YET...I started in november and I cannot get into classes until now.... I never have worked on your car, if you got something real to discuss about me then, by all means buddy, POST IT UP... otherwise you are talking out of your ass, and I have many customers here to prove it, so thanks but you're not hurting me any, but it'd be better if you had a leg to stand on.


----------



## dbane (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

this was the attempt of a sad/angry handicapped parts kid at my dealership with so type of issue with me- got it corrected at work via my service manager...


----------

